# Replacing twisp...with what?



## Val (29/9/16)

Hi guys.

Im new here and have a few "urgent" questions. I want to leave the stinkie for good and I was wondering which route to go... I have been dual twisping/smoking for almost 2 years now... Been through a few twisp devices and starting to think the device might be one of the reasons I cannot commit to leaving the stinkie. 

Im looking for a replacement. Something that is strong enough but also battery life is just as important. I have no idea where to start....Where do I buy ? Ill need to order online since I am from a small town and going to the shop for a coil is not a option "well you'll find twisp..".

My wife also uses a twisp but she does not smoke, so I think she can handle a lighter version .

Thanks!


----------



## boxerulez (29/9/16)

Hi @Val and welcome to the forum.

1st, if you do not chain vape you get through the day on any dual battery mod. Do building your own coils excite you or stress you out?

What is your budget?


----------



## KlutcH (29/9/16)

Hi @Val providing a budget will help us help you


----------



## Val (29/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> Hi @Val and welcome to the forum.
> 
> 1st, if you do not chain vape you get through the day on any dual battery mod. Do building your own coils excite you or stress you out?
> 
> What is your budget?


Hi @boxerulez thanks 

I would rather buy the coils for now 
For me I would say around R1000 and for her R600?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (29/9/16)

Val said:


> Hi @boxerulez thanks
> 
> I would rather buy the coils for now
> For me I would say around R1000 and for her R600?
> ...



You can order 5 x iCares for that money... 3 for you, 2 for her. They are also Mouth to Lung like a twisp, 600+/-mah batteries in each. 3 should get you through the day, and you can carry your 3 favourite flavours in each one with you. They are really tiny, and simple to use.


----------



## KlutcH (29/9/16)

@Val 

For you - http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/pico-75w-tc-kit-1
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/pico-mega-80w-tc-starter-kit
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/aio-d22-starter-kit

For her - http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/aio-starter-kit

All of these are really awesome devices with really good reviews.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Val (29/9/16)

Thanks for the replies 

Im looking towards a single device solution. Please check if I got this right.
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/pico-mega-80w-tc-starter-kit

I will need to buy a battery like this one : http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/18650-batteries/products/samsung-25r-18650-2500mah or http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/26650-batteries - which one is better?
For coil replacement on the pico mega this will work? http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ries/products/c-cell-replacement-coils-5-pack
For her the http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/aio-starter-kit : What coil can be used?
Also what liquids do you guys recommend?
Thanks for the help so far


----------



## KlutcH (29/9/16)

Thanks for the replies 

Im looking towards a single device solution. Please check if I got this right.
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/pico-mega-80w-tc-starter-kit

I will need to buy a battery like this one : http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/18650-batteries/products/samsung-25r-18650-2500mah or http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/26650-batteries - which one is better?
*Both will fit, that's the awesome thing about this mod.

I have a pico at the moment and the 18650 battery is working great for me, it lasts a whole day and I chain vape. the 26650 is a bigger battery so it will give you better life span, so its basically a preference in my books. Also depends if you have an external charger or not. My external charger only fits 18650 batteries so yeah.*

For coil replacement on the pico mega this will work? http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ries/products/c-cell-replacement-coils-5-pack
*They should work but not 100% sure, I am sure someone else will reply and confirm this.*

For her the http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/aio-starter-kit : What coil can be used?
Also what liquids do you guys recommend? - *For juice hmmm, what do you like? fruity, sweet, minty, desert, tobacco?*
These will work - http://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/cubis-notch-coils-5-pack

Thanks for the help so far


----------



## Silver (29/9/16)

Val said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> Im looking towards a single device solution. Please check if I got this right.
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/pico-mega-80w-tc-starter-kit
> ...



Hi @Val - for the Pico Mega, you should go for the 26650 battery
I suggest getting two of those, so one can be fully charged and ready when the other one goes flat.
And you can take the spare charged one with you when you go out on a longer trip
You will need an external charger though.

Regarding an external charger - and if you are buying from Vape Cartel, get the Nitecore D4 or i4

As for coil replacements, you are right - those 0.6 ohm CCells should work well. Just prime them correctly before first use.

Regarding juice, finding juices you like is what can make or break your vaping. Tell us what flavours you liked before (even from the Twisp range) and what you think you might like and what you _don't like _and it will be easier for us to recommend some starting points.

Also check out this thread with the winners from the 2016 ECIGSSA local juice awards - as voted by the members on this forum
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016-result.t22369/


----------



## KlutcH (29/9/16)

If you go for the 18650 battery then get this Pico starter kit - 
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/pico-75w-tc-kit-1


----------



## M5000 (29/9/16)

Pico kit - awesome stealth setup - I'm not sure if cCell will work for you moving directly from stinkies, no doubt one of the best coils around, but personally I don't think it would be the best coil for the job of smoking alternative. Standard coils for Melo have been too much of a lucky packet for me lately. Pico restricts you to 22mm tanks which won't be an issue when you get another device but until you do the best of the 25's are out of the question. Added cost of external charger and batteries.

The starter market is looking really exciting - like a Smok Micro One type of device, built-in easily chargeable battery, comes with a new Minos tank, it has a rebuildable deck, takes 25mm tanks. Just like that one there's the Osub, and joyetech has a few, some good all-in-one solutions, all you need to provide is juice and a usb port.

For the Mrs she might like something like the Joyetech Ego Aio Box kit, which sells for R400. It looks like a good fit for the light usage.

I haven't personally tried all of these. I've used the Pico extensively, and I love it with the cCells but not my recommendation for stinkie replacement.

Juices are hard to recommend. These are top choices, seem to fit a wide range of tastes: XXX by Vapour Mountain, NCV Trinity, Hazeworks Scream.


----------

